# Do any of you blog about your business



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm pretty private. HT is about the only place I visit.

I'm out of work as retail is in the tank. And being old I'm going to try and get into what I like doing. Historical renovation. Specifically building and restoring windows and doors like they use to do and are still the greenest and best when done right. Anything that last 100-200 years has merit. I could go on but i digress.

I'm wondering if I should force myself to blog about my work in order for people to understand it. We are so enamored with plastic and vinyl double glazed stuff people know nothing of the real truth. Backed by studies I can cite.

And just for kicks. if you are building and want real wood windows. I can supply them sans glass and hardware in knock down form and you can put them together and save some money. Any wood, Any size


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The only people who give a care about what I do are my competitors. It wouldn't make sense for me to discuss how I gain an advantage over them in an open blog.

I do discuss those topics here, and admittedly it doesn't make any more sense here than in a blog. I guess I need to think about why I do that...

**EDITED TO ADD**

After pondering that thought, I realized that nobody listens to me anyway so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I think a blog about the actual windows you are working on might be interesting and work to get traffic to your site. Not so much the "and I applied polyurethane to the undercoating..." type entry but more along the lines of describing the architectural details of the window and maybe the history of the house the window was removed from. I know nothing about windows but something like "working on an 8 paned whatever with the original wavy glass from a house that was built in the whoever style in 1810 and is due to demolished to make way for a new Walmart." Ideally this would lead people who were googling for 8 paned whatevers or wavy glass to your site. Of course if you get all of the same windows for months on end the blog might get a bit boring


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

mistletoad said:


> I think a blog about the actual windows you are working on might be interesting and work to get traffic to your site. Not so much the "and I applied polyurethane to the undercoating..." type entry but more along the lines of describing the architectural details of the window and maybe the history of the house the window was removed from. I know nothing about windows but something like "working on an 8 paned whatever with the original wavy glass from a house that was built in the whoever style in 1810 and is due to demolished to make way for a new Walmart." Ideally this would lead people who were googling for 8 paned whatevers or wavy glass to your site. Of course if you get all of the same windows for months on end the blog might get a bit boring


Good thoughts
I was also thinking since I'm a "new" business and people don't know me I could tell a little about myself. Not that I'm that eager but since its a niche business it might help qualm fears. I was thinking it would not be that often and maybe I could have them sign up and email notice whenever I posted. I really don't have a clue but I figure people here will.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Watcher-

You and I could be best friends.

I am a huge proponent of saving original windows in historic homes. I have restored quite a few windows myself.

I think there is a huge market out there. Folks in homes built prior to 1950 just don't know where to go for replacement sashes, broken panes, rotten muntins, or wood storms.

There used to be a place in Indianapolis called Home Lumber that did restoration work, I had them rebuild the 4 light muntins that a previous owner cut out and replaced. But even I have had difficulty finding another business that wants the wood window and sash work since Home Lumber closed their doors due to losing their lease.

So, the way I see it, you are dead on about needing to teach folks who have been brainwashed by endless commercials flaunting "triple xenon gas filled" replacement windows that "are best for your comfort". What a load of rubbish, and people line up in droves!!!!

Where are you located, Watcher?

Are you going to accept sash and trim work thru the mail/UPS?

I can't help but believe that there is not an old home out there that doesn't need at least one or two windows or doors repaired. 

There are lots of ways to market yourself in that business.

Clove


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

clovis said:


> Watcher-
> 
> You and I could be best friends.
> 
> ...


I live about 20 miles from Crossville, TN.

I'm gonna take any work any way I can. that is why i allready figured I could build windows in knock down. They are ready to screw and glue together. I'm going a little slow in the marketing. I want to avoid all the regulators. Not that I'm afraid the work is bad but a lot of the regs just don't make sense. Around her there is not much of that.
Plus as a said and you also there is a lot of misinformation out there.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Regs? Regulators?

I am confused.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

clovis said:


> Regs? Regulators?
> 
> I am confused.


Laws, regulation , needed paper work . Historical work can involve a lot of paperwork some places.
Not to mention attitudes


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

In my opinion, the main benefit of a business blog is to establish you as an expert. Some things I would do are have lots of pictures of my work, write knowledge articles, create some tutorials, step-by-step articles, etc.

You might also consider placing ads on your site, if you can control what is displayed. I'm thinking glass, hardware, paint, stains, etc. might be good.


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

We raise quail, I have a website & blog. My reason for the blogging is: it easier to post information on raising quail ( I am always surfing for useful inforamtion on quail) and posting pics on the blog. I also have a state counter on the blog so I can see what a person googled to get to the blog ( like quail drinkers, or flight pens, color sexing quail, ect). 

topisawcreekquailfarm.blogspot.com
topisawcreekquailfarm.com


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've just recently started blogging. Very much a slow learning curve for me on any Internet technology so I always seem to be behind the ball on anything like this.

So far all I've done with it is to post images of completed artwork, with a bit of information about how and why I did it. I expect to slowly expand, with more *historical* background for the old buildings/churches I do and the tools and equipment I incorporate into the still life studies. 

Since much of my work is of animals, so will link and refer to the blog I've started about my animals (which will eventually end up linked to my existing farm/horse website). The Kaleidoscope Farm website has been up for nearly 8 years now and generates quite a lot of traffic and am hoping that those who visit there may be interested in looking at the blogs as well.

I keep reading a lot on the Wet Canvas site regarding art-specific websites and blogs and hope to eventually get more comfortable with it.

SFM
My art blog: http://oldgreymareart.blogspot.com


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

SFM in KY said:


> I've just recently started blogging. Very much a slow learning curve for me on any Internet technology so I always seem to be behind the ball on anything like this.
> 
> So far all I've done with it is to post images of completed artwork, with a bit of information about how and why I did it. I expect to slowly expand, with more *historical* background for the old buildings/churches I do and the tools and equipment I incorporate into the still life studies.
> SFM
> My art blog: http://oldgreymareart.blogspot.com


Nicely done blog. I particularly think your architectural/furniture details are well done. Hope I can do as well.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thanks ... I appreciate the feedback. I still feel like I'm just fumbling around sometimes, trying to get it "right". My only real experience with Internet has been with the horses and updating the website, so of course the person that does my updating keeps telling me with the website ... more photos, less text.

With blogging, it seems more "chatty" and not quite as businesslike is more acceptable so that is what I've been trying to do. But I also know I've a tendency to run off at the mouth (via they keyboard anyway) so I'm not always sure if it's "too much" or "not enough" for the blog.

I actually took an architectural drafting class years ago, when I started doing more barns, old houses, etc. ... found that helped a lot. Digital cameras make things so much easier now, too.

I would think that taking "before" and "after" pictures would work well for what you do, if you have a local job you can do that with. And maybe some photos of some really good "of the era" windows to illustrate a blog about certain features that should be considered?

I do think that good photos, with any kind of Internet advertising, is half the battle ... or at least that is what I found with the horses. One outstanding photo would at least catch the eye and generate an inquiry.


----------



## big_dippin (Sep 14, 2006)

The blogs are looking good.

SFMinKY-I like your blog and I'm following it. Your artwork is nice.


----------

